# Why Skype sucks!



## Anim8r (Feb 4, 2005)

Now don't get me wrong... I am not knocking their quality. The problem is I have no idea how the quality is because I can't set up a payment account.

I have tried using a credit card on their payment page... it keeps getting rejected. In fact all my cards are rejected by their system. I have also tried using moneybookers (their paypal version) and THAT site either won't let me set up an account or they require ome lengthy sign up process.

Has anyone tried to sign up succesfully? I would love to hear HOW!


----------



## chevy (Feb 4, 2005)

I use it daily for work and it is great. Sound is excellent between computers (PCs and/or Macs), good from computer to wired line... and very bad between computer and cell phone.

My only regret ? A wired line cannot call my computer.


----------



## fryke (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, that kinda defeats the purpose. If you could at least choose what landline and mobile phone users would see as your phone number (although that in itself would be a problem rather than a solution) you could use your cellphone number, so people could call you back...

But like it is now, I rather use my ordinary phone, my cell phone and iChat for the computer.


----------



## chevy (Feb 4, 2005)

I use Skype to call at lower costs when there is not problems speaking openly in the living room (my family does not always want to hear me speaking business issues when they watch TV).


----------



## Anim8r (Feb 4, 2005)

Did any of you have problems signing up for the skypeout service?

That is the problem I am having.


----------



## chevy (Feb 5, 2005)

No, no problem here. Can you describe your problem ?
Any firewall ?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 5, 2005)

The Skype reviews on MU sight that problem, of not being able to purchase credits successfully from all countries.


----------



## loves_the_IIsi (Feb 9, 2005)

Skype is still technically in beta for OS X right? I've used it to little avail, I get a horrible connection to the only person I want to talk with sadly...

(first post!  )


----------



## smithy (Feb 9, 2005)

I use skype alot, yes it is still in  beta which will probly meen it will take awhile for them to bring out the proper version for Osx because i think its been in beta for some time. The only problem i have with it is most of the time it constantly crashes and the draw stuffs up so does the main window. But otherwise it is a awesome program for voice convo's over the net to friends !


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 10, 2005)

Smithy; Skype has been at v.1 for some time now (at least a week), for both OS X and Linux.


----------



## smithy (Feb 10, 2005)

Ah ok sorry i didnt know that ! thanks


----------



## applewhore (Feb 10, 2005)

anim8r - I didn't have a problem signing up for Skype, but I do have a problem buying SkypeOut!

I buy credits for me, someone who works with me, and my wife.

Skype only appears to let me buy credit (with the same credit card) for one account a day - how strange is that?!

Good luck getting your account - I'm definitely sold on the idea of Skype for cheap phone calls (but iChat is still the best for long distance video conferencing with family, friends and work colleagues when they're also online!)


----------



## BeSeeL (Feb 28, 2005)

I like Skype fine....but cannot buy Skypeout credits.  Tried with Visa-- get a security screen that kicks me out.  I haven't tried since it was out of Beta-- got tired of trying.  

I'll tell you one thing I DON"T like-- other users search by my first name (I guess) and suddenly I get weird and unsolicited calls.....weird


----------

